# ما هي متطلبات ما يجب معرفته مهندس الطيران قبل التقدم لشركه للعمل؟



## Ahmed shawki (28 يوليو 2006)

انا خريج جديد 2006 هندسة طيران فى مصر واتسائل كثيرا عن ما يجب كتابته فى C.V وما يجب ان اكون على درايه كامله به قبل التقدم لشركه وما هوه ال (without type rating) الذى يأخذ بعد البيزيك وهل امتلاك لغت برمجه يذيد من كفائت مهنس الطائرات؟​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز بالنسبه لليسينز( without type rating) دي بتكون لمده 18شهر والشهر ب240 جنيه مصري دي الحاجه الوحيده اللي تخليك تشتغل علي الطياره وبعد كده تروح لاي شركه طيران تخليك تتدرب علي الطراز اللي عندها يبقي انت كده تمام اما بالنسبه لللغه والبرمجه فهي الحاجات دي بتدي فرص كويسه اوي في الشغل لان انت عارف ان المانيوال بتاع الطائره كله انجليزي


----------



## Ahmed shawki (28 يوليو 2006)

طيب بالنسبه للبرمجه هل لابد من تعلم احد اللغات البرمجيه وله مش هتفرق مع شركات الطيران؟


----------



## Ahmed shawki (28 يوليو 2006)

ويريت لو اقدر اتوال معاك اخى مهندس وليد سمير على الماسنجر ويكون لى الشرف 
انا اميلى ahmed-shawki * h o t m a i l.c o m
فى انتظار ردك


----------



## abdelaziz mhmoud (3 أغسطس 2006)

*اضافه*

انا شايف ان الانسان لازم يطور في نفسو وميقفش عند الشهاده بتاعتو بس 
اما بالنسبه لينا واللي شفتو من زمايلنا اللي اتخرجو ان الشغل من غير واسطه بيجي عن طريق متابعة شركات الطيران بشطل دائم والتقديم في اي شركه بتطلب مهندسين طيران ومش مشكله متقبلش من اول مره لأنك هتعرف من المقابلات الحياة ماشيه ازاي وهتستفيد والكلام ده طبعا على اساس انك معاك البيزك وشغال في الرخصه او معاك الرخصه وحابب اوضح حاجه ان الشركات بتفضل الناس اللي معاها رخصه عن غيرهم والله يوفق الجميع


----------

